# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاربعاء 15 يناير 2014

## ابو البنات

*اللهم إنا نحمدك، ونستعينك، ونستغفرك، ونستهديك، ونتوب إليك، ونثني عليك الخير كله، نشكرك ولا نكفرك.

اللهم لك الحمد كله، ولك الملك كله، وإليك يرجع الأمر كله، علانيته وسره.
اللهم لك الحمد على ما أنعمت به علينا من إتمام القرآن. اللهم لك الحمد أن يسرت لنا إتمام القرآن، والتوفيق للصيام والقيام.
اللهم لك الحمد على نعمك العظيمة، وآلائك الجسيمة، حيث أرسلت إلينا أفضل رسلك، وأنزلت علينا خير كتبك، وشرعت لنا أفضل شرائع دينك، وجعلتنا من خير أمة أخرجت للناس، وهديتنا لمعالم دينك الذي ليس به التباس.
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد.
اللهم انفعنا وارفعنا بالقرآن العظيم. اللهم ارفعنا وانفعنا بالقرآن الكريم. اللهم اجعلنا لكتابك من التالين، ولك به من العاملين، وبالأعمال قائمين، وبالأعمال مخلصين، وبالقسط قائمين، وعن النار مزحزَحين، وفي الجنان منعَّمين، وإلى وجهك ناظرين، وعلى الصراط عابرين، وعلى حوض نبيك واردين.
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقرأ القرآن فيرقى، ولا تجعلنا ممن يقرأ القرآن فيشقى. اللهم اجعلنا ممن يحلل حلاله، ويحرم حرامه، ويؤمن بمتشابهه، ويعمل بمحكمه، ويتلوه آناء الليل وأطراف النهار على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا. اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك.
اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم لقلوبنا ضياءً، ولأبصارنا جلاءً، ولأحزاننا ذهاباً، ولذنوبنا ممحِّصاً، وعن النار مخلِّصاً. اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه وحدوده، ولا تجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه ويضيع حدوده. اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك. اللهم اجعل القرآن لنا في الدنيا قريناً، وفي القيامة شفيعاً، وعن النار ستراً وحجاباً، وإلى الجنة قائداً، وإلى الخير دليلاً وإماماً، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين!



اللهم اجعلنا عند النعماء من الشاكرين، وعند البلاء من الصابرين، ولك في جميع أمورنا ذاكرين، ولك في جميع أمورنا راجين، ولا تجعلنا ممن استهوته الشياطين فقذفته في الجحيم، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين!
لا إله إلا الله! عدد ما مشى فوق الأرضين ودرج، والحمد لله الذي بيده مفاتيح الفَرَج.
لا إله إلا الله! ولا نعبد إلا إياه، مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ  [غافر:14] .





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*زنت الروسي يعلن مواجهة المريخ رسمياً يوم السبت المقبل 
  أعلن الموقع الرسمي لنادي زنت الروسي جدول مباريات الفريق التي سيخوضها من خلال  معسكره الاعدادي القصير بالدوحة والذي يبدأ من اليوم ويمتد حتى الرابع والعشرين من  الشهر الجاري حيث تقرر أن يخوض الفريق الروسي مباراة  ودية أمام المريخ يوم السبت المقبل ومواجهة أخرى امام القوات المسلحة القطرية يوم  التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري وأخرى أمام الريان القطري يوم 21 من الشهر الحالي  ويختتم تجاربه بالدوحة بمواجهة ريدبول النمساوي يوم 23 من يناير الحالي.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قائد بايرن ميونخ: نفّذنا عدة جمل تكتيكية أمام المريخ 
  اعتبر فيلب لام قائد نادي بايرن ميونخ والمنتخب الألماني أن فريقه نفّذ  عدة جمل تكتيكية أمام المريخ في اللقاء الودي الذي جمع الطرفين الخميس الماضي على  ملعب السد بالدوحة وانتهى بفوز البافاري بهدفين نظيفين وقال لام في حديث للموقع  الرسمي لنادي بايرن ميونخ إن فريقه نفّذ أمام المريخ  عدة جُمل متفق عليها ربما نستخدمها فى المستقبل. وقال: في الشوط الثاني ترك  جوارديولا فريقه يلعب بثلاثة مدافعين مثل هذه المباريات وأكد أن فريقه جرّب عدة خطط  وتساءل: عندما لا نجرب ذلك فى مباراة اختبارية مثل لقاء المريخ، متى عند إذن وتحدث  عن مشاركته في وسط الملعب أمام المريخ وقال قائد المنتخب الألماني وبايرن ميونخ:  منذ وقت طويل لم ألعب في هذه الوظيفة بيد أن المدرب دفع بي في الوسط بعد فترة غياب  أمام المريخ وأشار لام الى أنه يشعر بحالة جيدة في المشاركة في الوسط وقال: بالنسبة  لي من الممتع، أن أخوض مثل هذه التحديات.”
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*في اطار مهرجان السياحة والتسوق منتخب بورتسودان يستضيف  الاسماعيلي المصري في لقاء تاريخي




يشهد استاد بورتسودان مساء اليوم الاربعاء (15 يناير) المباراة التاريخية  التي تجمع منتخب بورتسودان والاسماعيلي المصري في اطار الدعوة التي قدمتها اللجنة  العليا لمهرجان السياحة والتسوق السابع.. واكمل الطرفين التحضيرات للمباراة وسيخوض  منتخب بورتسودان اللقاء بتشكيلة تضم نجوم الدوري المحلي ببورتسودان حيث اكمل  المنتخب اعداده عقب التدريبات المكثفة تحت اشراف الجهاز الفني.. بينما وصل  الاسماعيلي بكامل نجومه ووجد استقبالا حارا بقيادة الدكتور محمد طاهر ايلا والي  ولاية البحر الاحمر ووزير الشباب والرياضة والاستاذ عماد هارون رئيس اتحاد البراعم  والناشئين ورئيس اللجنة لاعليا واجري الفريق المصري  تدريبين استعدادا للمباراة.. يذكر ان بعثة الاسماعيلي سجلت زيارات لاندية بورتسودان  وهي الوحدة درجة ثانية بالدويم الجنوبية والقاش والاستقلال بالبر الشرقي والشريف  النور.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺑﻌﺜﺔ الهلال ﺗﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺣﺎﻓﻞ




ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ بنادي ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ الى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة عصر الامس ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ،ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻹﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍً  ﻟﻼﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺮﺃﺱ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻃﺒﻴﺐ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ  ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ  ﺑﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻃﺎﻗﻤﻪ ، ﻭ 28 ﻻﻋﺒﺎً . ﻭﺳﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺃﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ  ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ . ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ  ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻗﺪ ﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰ  ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻟﻪ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻣﻨﻘﺴﺘﻮ ﻭﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ  ﻋﻬﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻲ ﺳﻜﺴﻚ .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رئيسا القمة في مهرجان قطر



وجهت اللجنة المنظمة لمهرجان القمة في قطر على هامش إحتفالات الجالية السودانية  في قطر بالإسبوع الثقافي الدعوة للحاج عطا المنان وجمال الوالي رئيسا الهلال  والمريخ لحضور لقاء القمة بمشاركة قدامى اللاعبين وكان الشيخ ٱحمد آل ثاني رئيس  النادي الأهلي تحدث امس في مؤتمر صحفي حضره سفير السودان في قطر عن اللقاء فيما  قدم سفير السودان الدعوة لجماهير الجالية لجضور المهرجان فيما ستصل فرقة عقد الجلاد  للدوحة للمشاركة في المهرجان
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مجلس المريخ يطالب باعادة برمجة مباريات الرديف 
  طالب مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على لسان سكرتيره الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  الاتحاد العام باعادة برمجة مباريات الدوري الرديف في نسخته الثانية وقال الفريق  طارق إن ناديه سيخوض  12 مباراة في الخرطوم ومباراة واحدة فى الولايات امام أهلي  شندي في الدورة الأولى بينما سيخوض فى الدورة الثانية  بقية المباريات فى الولايات والبالغة    8 مباراة   امام اندية مريخ وهلال الفاشر   وهلال كادوقلي والاتحاد مدني  والامل والاهلي عطبرة  والنيل الحصاحيصا  والرابطة  كوستي . وهو امر يتنافي  مع عدالة المنافسة  تماما , وأشار الفريق طارق الى ضرورة  مراجعة الامر  بشكل  جيد وعادل ,   حيث تخوض بعض الاندية جميع مباريات الدورة  الثانية داخل مدينتها وهو ما يعطيها الافضلية فى الفوز باللقب لان حسم الدوريات يتم  دوما يى الدورة الثانية .. يذكر أن المريخ كان توج بلقب النسخة الأولى من بطولة  الرديف العام الماضي بعد فوزه في المباراة النهائية على الخرطوم الوطني ذهاباً  واياباً بنتيجة 4/صفر و4/1.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المنتخب الأولمبي يتعادل مع الأهلي شندي إعداداياً

عادل  المنتخب  الاولمبى  مع الاهلى شندى بدون   اهداف فى المباراة  الاعدادية  التى احتضنها ملعب  كلية القادة والاركان  عصر الامس الثلاثاء وسيتجدد لقاء الفريقين  عصر غد الاربعاء  بذات الملعب ،   ياتى ذلك ضمن استعدادات الفريقين  للاستحقاقات  الدولية  للمنتخب   والدورى الممتاز  والبطولة الافريقية  بالنسبة  للارسنال
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالله شوف الجلافيط ديل مترصدين المريخ كيف 
12 مباراة في الدورة الثانية من دوري الرديف خارج 
والجلفوط كل الدورة داخل الدار او الخرطوم ؟؟؟؟
ما تسلموا الكأس عشان تعادلوا الكفة ساي
 عالم ما فيها حياء والشك كان المريخ مشغول بالعالمي برمجوا الدورة سرعة
عشان تمشي علينا 
هم دوما كده يخافون من المريخ خوف شديد
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحبيب ابو البنات صباح الخير تسلم يا غالي مجهود مقدر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباحك قشطة الحبيب أبو البنات
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*صباح النسائم والأزاهر والفراشات والنوار .. تسلم يا الغالى على هذا النشاط والحيويه والهمه العاليه .. ونتمنى لك دائما التوفيق والسداد
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم حبييبنا أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*صباح الخير عليكم جميعا يا صفوة .......... الحبيب الغالى أبو البنات لك كل الشكر و والاف التحايا ....
*

----------


## الدلميت

*حياك الله ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووور الحبيب الغالي ابوالبنات يديك العافيه 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكوووووووووووووور الرائع ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يفجر ازمة ويرفض نقل النيلين لمباراة القمة 

 ذكرت عددا من وسائل الاعلام المحلية اليوم بان نادي المريخ قد فجر ازمة كبيرة و ربط مشاركته في مهرجان الاهلي و مباراة القمة بعدم السماح لقناة النيلين بنقل مباراته امام الهلال و ذلك على خلفية الاحداث الاخيرة بين القناة و النادي بعد ان تحدت المريخ وقامت بنقل مباراته امام بطل العالم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اخر كلام ..القمة السودانية قائمة بالدوحة القطرية 

 بخلاف الانباء التي راجت عن اعتذاره عن المشاركة فقد اكد نادي المريخ مشاركته في قمة الجمعة علي لسان رئاسة بعثة نادي المريخ بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة لتصبح القمة واقعا يوم الجمعة كمباراة ودية احتفالية تحت رعاية النادي الاهلي القطري وعلي ملعب نادي العربي.. وكانت بعض الاخبار قد راجت قبل دقائق عن اعتذار الاحمر عن المشاركة استندادا لرفض المدرب الالماني كروجر ادائها خوفا من التاثيرات السلبية التي نتخلفها مباريات الديربي السوداني . وكانت جميع الاطراف قد باركت المباراة من خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي انعقد بمقر النادي الاهلي..
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يومكم الاخ الكريم ابوالبنات
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*صحيفة الهدف
(الهدف)
العالمي يتجه للإعتذار عن مواجهة الهلال بالدوحة
المريخ يربط مشاركتة امام الهلال بعدم نقل (النيلين) لمهرجان الاهلي القطري
سيدا وهالك يزينان تذاكر مواجهة المريخ والروسي .. والمريخ يتدرب اليوم بالاهلي القطري
كلتشي يرشح اكرم للاحتراف بتايلاند .. الصين تهدي السودان مدينة رياضية
مدير شركة بافاريا: لا علاقة لنا بالنيلين ونعرف جيدا كيف نسترد حقوقناصحيفة عالم النجوم
(عالم النجوم)
عالم النجوم تنقل اخر اخبار قطر: النابي يرفض الراحة ويمرن الفريق
اجهزة الإعلام تطارد لاعبي الهلال والجماهير تحاصر وارغو
تخلف مساوي وجكسا واللاعبان يلحقان بالبعثة اليوم
الهلال يتمرن اليوم بملعب الاهلي .. المدينة يقابل الطبيب
المريخ يرفض بث قناة النيلين لمباريات الفريق في الدوري الممتازصحيفة الصدى
(الصدى)
زنت الروسي يؤكد مواجهة العالمي بالسبت .. وبافاريا تطرح تذاكر المباراة اليوم
فيليب لام يجدد اشادتة بالاحمر .. السفير يثني علي الزعيم .. والهلال يصل الدوحة
اللجنة المنظمة تكشف تفاصيل لقاء القمة الاستعراضي .. بافاريا تقاضي النيلين وتطلب 25 ألف يورو
حكم مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ يطلب قميص تياغو الكنتارا .. ضفر يخضع الي فحوصات ويغيب عن المران
المريخ يعترض علي برنامج الرديف .. اكرم وتراوري يتابعان حصة الاحمر من الخارج(الأسياد)
وسط حشود ضخمة بمطار الدوحة امس: استقبال الفاتحين لهلال الملايين
مساوي ومحمد عبدالرحمن يتخلفان ويلحقان مساء امس .. ومؤتمر صحفي لرئيس البعثة والاهلي والسفير
النابي يرفض الراحة ويقود اللاعبين لملعب الاهلي مساء امس والازرق يتدرب علي فترتين اليوم
اعلان المهرجان الرياضي والثقافي بالجمعة بمباراة الاهلي والسد وقمة بين قدامي نجوم الهلال والمريخ
خازن اموال الهلال يكشف الاسرار: هذا الاداري الكبير دعمنا ورفض ان يذكر اسمه ولكنني مضطر ان اعلنه للجمهورصحيفة الزعيم
(الزعيم)
بطل روسيا يصل الدوحة ويبدأ إعداده للقاء الزعيم بالسبت
حماس اللاعبين يشعل تدريبات الاحمر .. واكرم يقابل الطبيب اليوم والفحوصات تؤكد سلامة ضفر
صحفي يوغندي يدلي بالمثير عن منافس المريخ الافريقي
بعثة الازرق تصل الدوحة وتؤكد قيام القمة الاستعراضية
مباراة المريخ وبطل روسيا بملعب الاهلي .. ومباراة القمة 40 دقيقة فقطصحيفة قوون
(قوون)
حظي بإستقبال حاشد وحافل بالمطار والفندق: الهلال يخطف الاضواء من المريخ بقطر
جماهير الجالية تحاصر ثلاثي الهلال كاريكا ، الغزال ووارغو
تراوري يجري حافي القدمين حول الملعب والحذاء يحرمه من مران المريخ
المريخ يرفض مواجهة الهلال بسبب التلفزة
نجوم الملعب منافس الهلال في مواجهة ملتهبة ونيجيريا تحمل حارس المريخ السابق خسارتها
(السوداني)
الصين تبدي استعدادها لتشييد مدينة رياضية للسودان
الامين العام للمريخ: يجب اعادة برمجة الدوري الرديف
بعثة الهلال تصل الدوحة وسط استقبال كبير(آخر لحظة)
النابي يخفف اوزان المعز ووارغو وسيمبو
استقبال الابطال للهلال في الدوحة وترحيب حار من المريخ
المريخ يحول تدريباتة لنادي الاهلي ويستعد للروسي(اليوم التالي)
المريخ يرفض بث مبارياتة في الممتاز عبر قناة النيلين
قدامي المريخ يتغلبون علي قدامي الهللا بهدف بمناسبة اعياد الاستقلال
الازرق يدشن المرحلة الثانية من الاعداد اليوم .. وهلال كادوقلي يؤدي اول مران اليوم
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

اخر كلام ..القمة السودانية قائمة بالدوحة القطرية 

 بخلاف الانباء التي راجت عن اعتذاره عن المشاركة فقد اكد نادي المريخ مشاركته في قمة الجمعة علي لسان رئاسة بعثة نادي المريخ بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة لتصبح القمة واقعا يوم الجمعة كمباراة ودية احتفالية تحت رعاية النادي الاهلي القطري وعلي ملعب نادي العربي.. وكانت بعض الاخبار قد راجت قبل دقائق عن اعتذار الاحمر عن المشاركة استندادا لرفض المدرب الالماني كروجر ادائها خوفا من التاثيرات السلبية التي نتخلفها مباريات الديربي السوداني . وكانت جميع الاطراف قد باركت المباراة من خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي انعقد بمقر النادي الاهلي..







ياخوانا المريخ دا دحين ما عنده مباراة يوم السبت مع زينيت الروسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حكم مباراة المريخ و بايرن ميونخ يطلب قميص الكنتارا

 طلب الحكم القطري سعود الذبة الذي ادار مباراة المريخ و بايرن موينخ الالماني الودية الدولية من اللاعب الاسباني الكنتارا نجم بارين موينخ قميصه و يجدر ذكره بان عددا من لاعبي الفريقين قد تبادلوا القمصان مع بعضهما البعض عقب مباراة الفريقين الشهيرة التي كسبها البافاري بهدفين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تونسي الهلال يخفف اوزان وارغو و المعز وسمبو

 اضع مدرب الهلال النابي الثلاثي المعز محجوب و استيفن وارغو و السيراليوني ديفيد سمبو الى جرعات بدنية عالية و ذلك من اجل تخفيض اوزان الثلاثي من اجل تجهيزهم لعب مع الهلال في المرحلة المقبلة خاصة انه يعول عليهم كثيرا في التوليفة الاساسية في موسم 2014
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*شركة بافاريا تقاضي النيلين و تطلب 25 الف يورو بسبب مباراة البافاري

 ذكرت عددا من وسائل الاعلام المحلية اليوم بان شركة بافاريا نفت علاقتها بنقاة النيلين و رفعت دعوى ضد القناة طالبت فيها بدفع 25 الف يورو بسبب نقلها لمباراة المريخ و بايرن ميونخ الالماني دون العودة اليها
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الصين تبدي استعدادها لانشاء مدينة رياضية للسودان

 ابدت الحكومة الصينية موافقتها التامة على انشاء مدينة رياضية للسودان في الخرطوم و يجدر ذكره بان السلكات السودانية قد ابدت موافقتها و يتوقع ان ينزل الاتفاق الى ارض الواقع خلال الفترة المقبلة بصورة نهائية باتفاق بين وزارتي البلدين
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*تسلم حبيبنا ابو البنات .
ما عدمناك
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*  شكرا  ابو البنات  شكرا محمد النادر 

  قرات خبر اليوم بموقع نادي المريخ السوداني  يقول:

 ((ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻦ))
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 قرار مريخي يصعب تنفيذه !
 قال سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادى المريخ بان مجلس الادارة قرر مقاطعة قناة النيلين ومنعها من نقل مباريات الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز وذلك بعدما تعدت ادارة القناة على حقوق المريخ ببث مباراته ضد بايرن ميونيخ مساء الخميس الماضى دون موافقة النادى الذى قام بمنح الحقوق الحصرية لقناة الشروق باتفاق رسمى واضاف ان القناة لم تكتفى بالتعدى على حقوق البث وانما وجه مديرها اساءات بالغة لادارة النادى واتهمها بتبديد اموال البلد !
 لاخلاف بان تصرف القناة المذكورة يخالف القانون وفى ذلك تعدى صريح وانتهاك لحقوق لايملكها سوى نادى المريخ والتى حصل عليها بالاتفاق مع شركة بافاريا الراعية لمباراة الفريق مع بايرن ميونيخ , كما ان المبررات التى ساقتها ادارة القناة فى تصرفها غير القانونى بحجة ان بثها للمباراة ياتى فى اطار التوأمة مع قناة الدورى والكاس القطرية هى مبررات واهية ولاتمنح قناة النيلين اى شرعية فى ان تبث المباراة على الهواء مباشرة فى الوقت الذى تعلم فيه ادارة القناة ان حقوق البث اضحت ملكا لقناة اخرى ,, اضافة الى التجاوز المرفوض من جانب مدير القناة فى توجيه اساءات لرئيس النادى جمال الوالي ولزملائه فى مجلس الادارة واتهامهم بتبديد اموال البلد !! كما جاء على لسانه فى الصحف والمواقع الالكترونية ,, كل هذه التصرفات والتجاوزات تبدو كافية ومبررة لاى ردة فعل تصدر من مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ ,, ولكن هذا لايمنع من القول بان قرار منع قناة النيلين من نقل مباريات المريخ سيكون ثمنه مكلف جدا على المريخ على اعتبار ان المريخ ليست لديه اى سلطة التصرف فى حقوق بث مبارياته فى الدورى الممتاز والتى هى حقوق حصرية للاتحاد العام والذى قام ببيعها لقناة النيلين بما يعود بالفائدة على المريخ وبقية اندية الدورى الممتاز ,, لهذا لانريد ان يتورط المريخ فى اتخاذ قرار لايقوى على تنفيذه لاحقا وحتى اذا تمكن من منع دخول كاميرات قناة النيلين الى استاده فسيكون هو الخاسر الاكبر من هذا التصرف وسيعطى الاتحاد العام الحق فى خصم تكلفة النقل من نصيبه القانونى فى حقوق البث فى الوقت الذى يحتاج فيه المريخ لاى عائد مالي من حقوق البث او الرعاية لمواجهة التكلفة العالية والباهظة لمتطلبات فريقه الكروى من مرتبات وحوافز وسكن ونقل وعلاج . 
 هذا لايعنى ان يتنازل المريخ عن حقوقه او يتساهل مع ادارة القناة بل على العكس من ذلك فكل القوانين المحلية والدولية تبيح للمريخ الحق فى مقاضاة القناة والذهاب معها بعيدا فى ساحات العدالة حتى يسترد حقوقه المالية ولتكون عظة وعبرة لكل من يحاول مستقبلا ان يتغول على حقوق النادى دون سند قانونى او مبرر اخلاقي ,, ولنا دروس وعبر فى العقوبات المالية الرادعة التى اصدرها الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم فيفا مؤخرا بتغريم الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم مليون دولار بسبب قرصنته على حقوق قناة الجزيرة الرياضية ببث التلفزيون المصرى لمباراة مصر وغانا فى اياب الدور الحاسم من تصفيات افريقيا لمونديال البرازيل وهى نفس العقوبة التى يتوقع ان يفرضها الفيفا ايضا على الاتحاد الجزائرى لكرة القدم الذى نصب على حقوق الجزيرة الرياضية ببث مباراة الجزائر وبوركينا فاسو فى تصفيات المونديال ,, مثل هذه العقوبات الرادعة تؤكد بوضوح مدى فداحة الجرم الذى يرتكب عند تغول القنوات الفضائية على الحقوق الحصرية لبث المباريات لهذا نرجو من ادارة المريخ ان تتمسك بمقاضاة قناة النيلين دون الدخول فى نزاع حول حقوق بث مباريات الدورى الممتاز حتى لايتضرر المريخ ماليا وفى ذات الوقت يكون قد تسبب فى حرمان جماهيره فى الداخل والخارج متابعة مباريات الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز رغم الصورة المشوهة والبث المتقطع عبر قناة النيلين !
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام فى الممنوع

 طارق أحمد المصطفى

 بطولات خارجية بعقلية محلية !!

 تشهد البلاد خلال الأسبوع القادم حدثين رياضين مهمين على صعيد المناشط الرياضية خلاف كرة القدم الأول هو تنظيم البطولة العربية للرماية التي تنطلق يوم الأحد القادم بفندق كورنثيا بمشاركة أكثر من عشرة دول عربية والثاني هو إستضافة الإتحاد السوداني للفروسية لفعاليات بطولة السودان الدولية لإلتقاط الاوتاد بمشاركة أكثر من ( 12 ) دولة من بينها دول أوربية وأسيوية ولابد في البداية أن نثمن شجاعة الإتحادين على خطوتهما الجريئة هذه لإستضافة البطولتين في ظل ما تعانيه الرياضة السودانية من عدم إهتمام من الدولة إضافة للفقر المدقع الذي تعيش فيه الناتج من عدم توفر المال اللازم لتسيير نشاطها وقد إستبشرنا خيرا بهذه الخطوة على إعتبار أنها ستكون تدريب مجاني لكوادرنا الرياضية على تنظيم مثل هذه البطولات التي تعتبر صقل وتدريب لتنظيم بطولات وفعاليات أكبر وكنا نتوقع أن يفتح الإتحادين الباب أمام كل منسوبيهم وكل راغب في المشاركة في هذا العمل الوطني الكبير في إطار توسيع ماعون المشاركة حتى تعم الفائدة الجميع ، وكان كاتب هذا السطور حريصا على إثارة هذه النقطة بالتحديد من خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده إتحاد الرماية بفندق كورنثيا عندما أبدى تخوفه من فشل البطولة بسبب أن من يقف عليها شخصان فقط هما العميد سيف الدين ميرغني رئيس الإتحاد ومهند الفاضل عضو الإتحاد فهما الممسكان بكل ملفات البطولة أما البقية صفر على الشمال وقد لاحظنا من خلال المتابعة أن البطولة تعاني من قصور إعلامي كبير علما بأن إفتتاحها تبقى له أيام قليلة وغالبية الوسط الرياضي جاهل تماما بقيام هذه البطولة حيث كا نتوقع في مثل هذه الأيام أن يكون هناك زخم إعلامي أقرب للحملة الإعلامية في كل أجهزة الإعلام ولكن ضغط العمل على الشخصين المذكورين نتج عنه هذا القصور ونخاف من المفاجاءات الأخرى مع بداية البطولة وحينها ستكون المعالجة صعبة .وفي الفروسية نجد الحال لايختلف عن الرماية كثيرا فسكرتير الإتحاد رأفت عبد الرحمن بلة هو الممسك بكل ملفات البطولة ( الكل فى الكل ) وإذا سألت أي عضو من الفروسية عن أي معلومة بشأن البطولة يوجهك مباشرة لسكرتير الإتحاد لأنه الوحيد ألذي يملك المعلومة وبدون ذكر للأسماء سألت عضو كبير فى الإتحاد على سبيل المزاح عن حقيقة حضور و مشاركة ( لاكشمي باي ) ملكة جانسي مع المنتخب الهندي وأجابني بصورة جادة ( أسأل رأفت هو المسؤول عن توجيه الدعوات والعارف كل تفاصيل المنتخبات المشاركة ) !! وما يؤكد حديثنا الظهور المتكرر والممل للسيد السكرتير فى الأجهزة الإعلامية المختلفة مع إختفاء كامل لبقية أعضاء إتحاده . كنا نتمني أن يستفيد الإتحادين من البطولتين بأن يتم تنظيمهما بطريقة عالمية وذلك بتوسيع ماعون المشاركة وتوزيع الأدوار بتكوين اللجان المتخصصة والإستعانة بالمتطوعين من الجنسين ولكن ماذا نفعل مع العقليات السودانية التي تعودت على الأنانية وحب الذات وعلى مايبدو أننا موعدين بتنفيذ بطولات خارجية بعقلية محلية وربنا يكضب الشينة !!

 يا وزارة وكيلك الله !!

 يا وزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصي الحقائق فى تزوير شهادات مدربين رفع الأثقال شنو؟؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قطوف
 ابراهيم باترا
 مهنية البافاري لا تحتاج لتأكيد من الكويت .!

 دفع نادي الكويت مبلغ مليون يورو لشركة بافاريا لتنظيم مباراة ودية مع نادي بايرن ميونخ الالماني الذي اقام معسكر قصير بالدوحة القطرية .. اقيمت المباراة بملعب الكويت الكويتي اثرى الاندية الكويتية وانتهت بفوز بايرن ميونخ بثمانية اهداف دون رد .. لو كان نادي بايرن ميونخ الالماني يتفق على نتائج مباريات كما يدعى بعض حملة (اقلام الخراب) لما فاز بهذه العددية الكبيرة من الاهداف على النادي الذي دفع مليون يورو نظير قيام المباراة بالكويت .. ولو اراد الفريق الكويتي مواجهة البافاري بالدوحة لن يدفع ربع هذا المبلغ الخرافي .!

 فوز البافاري على الكويتي فيه تأكيد على حقيقة يعلمها الجميع ويتجاهلها البعض وهي ان النادي البافاري يتعامل بمصداقية ومهنية مع كرة القدم .. من اتهموا النادي الكبير بالتساهل مع المريخ يحاولون تبخيس نجاحات المريخ لكنهم تناسوا ان البايرن سيلعب ضد اثرى اندية الوطن العربي .. فلو كان نادي كبايرن ميونخ يتساهل نظير مبالغ مالية فهل سيحدث ذلك مع نادي ينتمي للسودان الذي يعاني من ازمة اقتصادية طاحنة ام مع نادي ينتمي للكويت اغنى الدول الاسيوية والعربية .؟

 الحقيقة التي يدركونها جيداً ويعرفونها ان المريخ قدم عرض محترم اجبر بطل العالم لتغيير اسلوبه .. ويدركون ان المريخ سيقدم الكثير المثير .. لكنهم لا يتعاملون بمهنية ويحاولون تبخيس نجاحات المريخ كعادتهم .. ولكن هيهات .!

 لا يتعاملون مع الخبر بقدسية ولا يعرفون قيمة حرية الراي .. العمل الاعلامي عندهم موجه مع او ضد .. هم دائماً ضد المريخ – ضد الوالي وضد شرف المهنة .!

 المريخ في نظرهم لا يلعب كرة قدم .. فقط يشتري ويبيع .. والمريخ لا يريد انصاف منهم – فهم لا يملكون والاحمر لا يحتاج .. لكن نتوقع ان تصل بهم (السذاجة) للتشكيك في مهنية ومصداقية بايرن ميونخ .. كتبوا بصريح العبارة ان البايرن باع مباراته الودية للمريخ .!

 هل هو الضحك على القاريء المسكين الذي يدفع من ماله الخاص ليطالع اخبار رياضية يعتقد انها صحيحة .. لكنه لا يدري انه يشتري اخبار كاذبة و (خبيثة) .. بالطبع من يكذبون ويتمادون في الكذب هم قلة قليلة .!

 الغريبة حتى بعد خسارة الكويت الكويتي يصرون على اتهاماتهم المسئة .. ومن كان يتوقع منهم غير ذلك لا يعرفهم ولا يعرف طريقة تفكيرهم .!

 نقاط .. نقاط .!

 لولا خلاف النيلين مع المريخ لما وقع الهلال معها عقد لنقل مبارياته الودية بقطر .. وما يحدث حالياً من القناة يستوجب عمل اكثر من المقاطعة والمقاضاة يا مريخاب .. النيلين تنقل مباراة للمريخ ضد افضل فريق في العالم بالمجان ودن طلب وتوقع عقد لنقل مباريات الهلال الودية دون معرفة مع من سيلعب .. هل هنالك استهتار اكثر من ذلك .؟

 مجلس المريخ لم يوفق في اصراره على مشاركة فريق الكرة في مهرجان الجالية السودانية بالدوحة .. كنا نحلم بمنح الالماني كامل الحرية في قراراته .!

 سيلعب المريخ يوم السبت ضد زينيت الروسي وقبله بساعات سيواجه الهلال لمدة 40 دقيقة .. الخوف كل الخوف من الارهاق والاصابات خاصة وان اي مواجهة بين الهلال والمريخ تأخذ بعدها النفسي والبدني حتى ان كانت لمدة 20 دقيقة .!

 قناة النيلين وقعت عقد لنقل فعاليات معسكر الهلال والمريخ قاطع القناة .. ننتظر كيف سيتعامل الاعيسر مع مباراة الجمعة الاستعراضية .!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ثلاثي الروعة والابداع ابو البنات ومحمد النادر ومحمد كمال على الابداعات
لكم كل التحية والتقدير يارائعين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكرم الهادي يعود لتحضيرات المريخ اليوم



 يواصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ  تحضيراته للموسم الجديد من خلال معسكره الاعدادي المقام حالياً بالدوحة  ويؤدي الفريق مراناً صباح اليوم على ملعب النادي الأهلي وسيواصل الجهاز  الفني تكثيف برنامجه الاعدادي من خلال التدريبات قبل مواجهة زنت الروسي يوم  السبت المقبل في تجربته الثانية من خلال معسكره بقطر وكان الأحمر اكتفى  المريخ مران صباح أمس في معسكره بقطر وشارك فيه 25 لاعباً وأشرف عليه  الجهاز الفني واشتملت على تدريبات التكتيك واللياقة فيما مُنح اللاعبون  راحة في الفترة المسائية ويقيم الأحمر معسكراً تحضيرياً بالدوحة استعداداً  للموسم الجديد ومباراتي كمبالا سيتي في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وينتظر أن  يشهد تدريب اليوم عودة الحارس أكرم الهادي الذي غاب عن تدريبات الأمس بعد  أن خضع لفحوصات أكدت سلامته من الاصابة. .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كروجر يقول :- الجميــع مطالبــون بتنـــاسي مــلف البايــرن والاستعــداد لكمبــالا

قال مايكل كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ في  بداية حديثه لقوون بمقر اقامة المريخ بفندق كونكورد بالدوحة ان الذين  يتحدثون بانني قد بدأت اللعب مع نادي بايرن ميونخ الالماني بدون تدرج في  الاعداد هذا امر غير صحيح واعتقد بان التدرج في الاعداد لمدرسة تدريبية  قديمة عفا عليها الزمن وقال كروجر الحديث عن مباراة بايرن ميونخ الودية  وقبولي على ادائها نابع من ان ملاقاة فريق عالمي كبير وبطل العالم واوروبا  فرصة يجب اغتنامها وعدم التفريط فيها واذا عرض بايرن ميونخ ان يلعب مع اي  فريق اعتقد انه لن يرفض وقد كنت حريصا على قبول اللعب معه لان ذلك سيحقق  فوائد فنية كبيرة ليس للمريخ فحسب وانما للسودان.


وطالب كروجر جميع المريخاب ان يتناسوا  ويطووا ملف مباراة بايرن ميونخ وينصرفوا ويهتموا باعداد الفريق للموسم  الجديد واستحقاقاته المحلية والافريقية المقبلة وقال كروجر ما دعاني ان  اقول للمريخاب عليهم تناسي هذه المباراة نتيجة لسقف الطموحات الكبيرة التي  اصبح فيه جمهور الفريق واصبح لاهم لهم سوى ترديد بايرن ميونخ باستمرار  الامر الذي سينعكس سلبا على اللاعبين وادائهم على النطاق المحلي والافريقي  على حد سواء وسخر كروجر من التناول الصحفي الذي سبق مباراة المريخ وبايرن  ميونخ الالماني الودية وقال بوصفي عضوفي البعثة وقريب من الجهاز الاداري لم  يدفع رئىس المريخ اي مبالغ مالية للشركة الراعية للمباراة نظير ان يلعب  المريخ مع بايرن ميونخ.

وقال كروجر على الذين يتناولون العامة عليهم ان يتقوا الله في ما يقولون ويجب ان يكون امناء وصادقين فيما يقولون.

وتحدث كروجر عن مباراة كمبالا سيتي في  استهلالية البطولة الافريقية وقال ان الوقت كافي للاستعداد لها وان  اللاعبين سيكونون في وضع بدني افضل قبل تلك المواجهة واشاد كروجر بالاضافات  الجديدة بكشفه الافريقي خاصة الاجانب وقال اعتقد ان باسيرو وتراوري مميزين  من خلال ما شاهدته بفرقهما قبل الانتقال للمريخ وتحدث كروجر ايضا عن  مباراتي زنت الروسي والفريق النمساوي وقال انهما يدخلان ضمن الاستعداد  للمرحلة المقبلة واشار الى ان الفريق الروسي قوي وشرس وقال اخشى ان يؤثر  ارهاق الاعداد على اللاعبين في تلك المباراة التي نتطلع ان نقدم فيها اداء  افضل من مباراة بايرن ميونخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشركة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ وزنت تطرح التذاكر اليوم



قال المصري محمد حسن وكيل شركة  بافاريا بالدوحة أن الشركة ستطرح تذاكر مباراة المريخ وزنت الروسي الودية  والتي تقام يوم السبت المقبل ابتداءً من اليوم وأشار محمد حسن الى أنهم  سيتسلمون عشرة آلاف تذكرة وستُطرح التذاكر من خلال نقاط البيع التي حددتها  رابطة مشجعي المريخ ويلتقي الأحمر زنت الروسي السبت المقبل في التجربة  الاعدادية الثانية للأحمر بمعسكر قطر.. من جهة أخرى قال مسئولو شركة  بافاريا أنهم سيقاضون قناة النيلين لبثها مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ  الألماني واعتبروا أنها بثّت المباراة من دون أن تعود إلى الشركة والنادي  الأحمر .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*درر حمراء 
 ود إبراهيم
 لا تنسو كمبالا



 * يعيش الزعيم هذه الأيام ازهي ايامه بعد تألقة الكبير املم عملاق اوروبا والعالم بايرن ميونخ وايضآ لعبه خلال الأيام الماضيه امام زينت الروسي وسالزبورغ النمساوي ما جعل عدد من الأندية العربية تطلب أداء مباريات امام الزعيم 
 * إتضح لنا خلال الأيام الماضية ان الجميع اصبح يتحدث عن المريخ العالمي وتناسو تمامآ مباراة تمهيدي الأبطال امام كمبالآ سيتي اليوغندي رغم لن المريخ أقام معسكره الحالي بسبب مباراة كمبالآ 
 * شارك كمبالا في دورة وديه في تنزانيا وفاز بالبطولة في وجود فرق كبيرة امثال الشباب وسيمبا التنزاني وتوسكر الكيني واعد نفسه بهدوء وبتركيز لمباراة المريخ وسيأتي للخرطوم وهو في أتم الجاهزيه أبدنية والزهنية
 * المريخ رغم انه بدأ إعداده مبكرآ وبجدية كبيرة وكان المعسكر يسوده الهدوء ولكن جاء طلب الهلال الغريب بأداء مباراة ودية مع الزعيم في توقيت غريب جدآ جعلنا نتسائل لماذا قرر مجلس الهلال إقامة معسكره في الدوحة رغم انه كان من المفترض ان يقام في احد الدول الأفريقية 
 * إختار الهلال الدوحة وطلب مقابلة المريخ في توقيت كان الزعيم يعد نفسه بهدوء شديد ولكن جاء طلب الهلال ليعكر صفو المريخاب بعد حدث شد وجذب في هذه المباراة 
 * رفض كروجر مباراة القمة ولكن الأهله الحو علي قيامها ولذلك تمت المواقفة عليها بشرط ان تكون إستعراضية ويشارك عدد من نجوم الفريقين بشعار الآخر ويشارك فيها بعض قدامي لاعبي القمة 
 * مباراة قمة في هذا التوقيت تؤدي إلي عواقب وخيمه جدآ في حالة خسارتها خاصة من جانب المريخ الذي إذا قدر اللة خسر المباراة كان سيفقد اللاعبين تركيزهم ولكن الحمد لله تم الإتفاق علي ان تكون إستعراضية 
 * منذ ان وصل المريخ إلي الدوحة والجميع يتحدث عن مباراة البايرن وبعد المباراة اصبحنا نتحدث عن مستوي الزعيم وبعد ذلك تحول الحديث لمباراتي زينت وسالزبورغ ثم جاء طلب الهلال الغريب مما جعل المريخ يتناسي مباراته امام كمبالا الذي جهز نفسه بهدوء وتركيز عبر دورة ودية قويه وفاز بلقبها دون خسارة 
 * اعتقد ان طلب الهلال الغريب يهدف إلي صرف نظر المريخ عن مباراته امام كمبالا حتي يخرج من الدور الأول وقد نجح الأهلة في مبتغاهم وصرفو نظر المريخ الأبطال 
 * مباراة كمبالا علي الأبواب ولن تكون سهلة علي الإطلاق وهنالك عدة عوامل ستجعلها صعبة وأولها عدم تركيز نجوم الأحمر عليها وثانيا ان الخصم اعد نفسه جيدآ وفاز ببطولة ودية قويه دون خساراة وثالثا ان المباراة تقام في إستاد الخرطوم وليس القلعة الحمراء 
 * من اليوم نريد التركيز فقط في الأبطال وحتي الجمهور لابد ان يعد نفسه جيدآ جدآ حتي نعبر بسلام إلي الدور الأول وإذا خرج الأحمر من التمهيدي بعد كل هذا الإعداد ستكون مشكلة كبيرة 
 * ما هي الفائده من قيام مباراة القمة في قطر ولماذا يصر الهلال علي قيامها أسئله لم أجد لها إجابة نهائيآ 
 * مباريات القمة السودانية هي الأكثر تأثيرآ علي اللاعبين حتي لو كانت ودية لأن الجمهور السوداني لايعرف مباراة قمة ودية واي مبارة هلال مريخ هي تعتبر رسمية ودونكم مباراة سد مروي والمباراة التي نظمتها سوداني وشارك فيها عدد من اللاعبين مع الفريق الآخر 
 * رغم تأكيد اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة أنها ستكون إستعراضية ولكني من الرافضين لقيامها وانا لا اتحدث بمنطلق بعض الجماهير التي تقول ان المريخ بعد مواجهة البايرن اصبح عالمي وسيرجع لمواجهة الهلال لأن هذه هي مناكفات بين الجماهير ليس إلا
 * ما كتبته عن مباراة القمة لا يمثل رأي فني ولا رأي الجميع ولكنه يمثل رأيي الشخصي فقط 
 * كروجر رفض بشده خوض مباراة القمة ولكن رغم.ذلك تأكد قيامها وهذا هو ما كنا نتخوف منه وهو عدم الإلتفات لرأي المدرب الذي يسير وفق نسق معين وبرنامج معين ولكن إذا لم يلتفت المسئولين لرأي كروجر فهذا من شأنه ان.يساهم في بداية خلاف بين المريخ والمدرب الذي لا يجامل ابدآ في الأمور الفنية 
 * منرقبل رفض مدرب المريخ الكرواتي رادان المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا التي نظمها المريخ وكان المريخ وقتها تأهل إلي دوري المجموعات من الأبطال ورفش رادان بشده المشاركة فيها ولكن مجلس المريخ اصر علي المشاركة ونظم البطولة ووصل المريخ إلي النهائي وخسر امام اتراكو الرواندي ولمن ذلك اثر سلبآ علي اداء المريخ في مجموعات الأبطال وتزيل المريخ مجموعته بعد خسائر امام الهلال وزيسكو الزامبي وكل ذلك بسبب إهمال رأي المدرب 
 * وصلت بعثة زينت الروسي لمواجهة المريخ يوم السبت القادم بإذنه تعالي ونتمني ان يستفيد منها المريخ الفائده المرجوة 
 * الفريق الروسي ليس سهلآ ويضم في صوفه نجوم مميزين امثال اندريه ارشافين والمهاجم المميز جدآ هالك 
 * ما هي الشتله الجديده التي سيشتلها إعلام الهلال بعد تأكيد قيام مباراتي زينت وسالزبورغ وما هي المبالغ التي سيدفعها المريخ في نظر صحيفة الأسياد 
 * في رأيي الشخصي يجب ان لا نلتفت لما بكتبه إعلام الهلال لأننا بذلك نجعل لهم قيمة ولكن يجب ان نتركهم يكتبو ويقولو ونقف إلي جانب الزعيم والكلب ينبح والجمل ماشي
 * يجب علينا منذ الآن أن نعد العده للمواجهة المصيرية في الأبطال لأنها صعبة بكل المقاييس بعد المستويات المميزه التي قدمها كمبالا في تنزانيا وفوزه بالدورة الودية دون هزيمة

 آخر درة
 اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا ليكم على المجهود والاخبار الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


بطل روسيا يصل الدوحة ويبدأ إعداده للقاء الزعيم بالسبت
حماس اللاعبين يشعل تدريبات الاحمر .. واكرم يقابل الطبيب اليوم والفحوصات تؤكد سلامة ضفر
صحفي يوغندي يدلي بالمثير عن منافس المريخ الافريقي وبعثة الازرق تصل الدوحة وتؤكد قيام القمة الاستعراضية
المريخ يتدرب باللجنة الفنية القطرية
اكرم يقابل الطبيب اليوم
ضفر في الراحة
الزعيم يواصل استعداداته بالدوحة والحماس يشعل التمارين
اكرم الهادي : اذا اعيدت مواجهة البايرن ساتالق واهوى اللعب امام الكبار
عبد الصمد : قبلنا دعوة المشاركة في اليوم الثقافي ومباراتنا امام الهلال احتفالية
مباراة القمة 40 دقيقة فقط 
زينت يصل الدوحة
مباراة المريخ وبطل روسيا بملعب الاهلي
المدير الاقليمي لشركة بافاريا يدلي بالمثير
مسئول ملف تسويق قطر يحتفي بالاعلاميين
صحفي يوغندي يدلي بالمثير
فيما منح الفريق راحة مساء .. وتيرة التنافس ترتفع في مران المريخ صباح امس
مباراة زينت الروسي تشعل تدريبات العالمي وكروجر اخر تركيز
اكرم يتابع المران من الخارج .. ضفر يقابل الطبيب يتلقى العلاج اللازم ويعود خلال 48 ساعة
المدير الاقليمي لشركة بافاريا يتحدث للزعيم .. محمد محسن : مباراة المريخ وزينت قائمة في موعدها وبعثة الروسي تصل اليوم .. لم نتلق اي طلب بنقل اللقاء تلفزيونيا حتى الان ولانمانع في ان نمنح اي قناة الحقوق الحصرية ولكن بشرط .. لانعلم مقدار العائد المالي لبطل السودان من مباراته امام بطل العالم .. وقمنا بتسليم البعثة الادارية كافة مستحقات الاقامة والاعاشة
جبل الجليد يدلي بالمثير للزعيم .. اكرم الهادي : اذا اعيدت مواجهة البايرن ساتلق واهوى اللعب امام الكبار .. هتاف فوق فوق سودانا فوق ضاعف مسئوليتي ومنحني دفعة معنوية كبيرة .. اشادة غوارديولا وسام على صدري وتالقي امام مهاجمي بطل العالم هدية لوالدتي الغالية .. طوينا ملف البافاري .. بدانا التحضير لكمبالا سيتي وديدا سيكون حارس المريخ في المستقبل .. شكرا لمجلس الادارة ونسعى لظهور مميز في المباريات المقبلة وتحية لجماهير المريخ الوفية


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


زنت الروسي يؤكد مواجهة العالمي بالسبت .. وبافاريا تطرح تذاكر المباراة اليوم
فيليب لام يجدد اشادتة بالاحمر .. السفير يثني علي الزعيم .. اللجنة المنظمة تكشف تفاصيل لقاء القمة الاستعراضي .. والهلال يصل الدوحة
المريخ يكتفي بحصة واحدة
اكرم وتراوري يتابعان حصة الاحمر من الخارج
ثلاثي الاحمر يخضع الى تدريبات صالة
ضفر يخضع الي فحوصات ويغيب عن المران
زنت الروسي يؤكد مواجهة المريخ رسميا السبت
..والشركة المنظمة تطرح تذاكر اللقاء اليوم
بافاريا تقاضي النيلين وتطلب 25 ألف يورو
حكم مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ يطلب قميص تياغو الكنتارا
فيليب لام : نفذنا العديد من الجمل التكتيكية امام المريخ
امين سر الاهلي القطري يشيد بالزعيم
شنان .. ابو كدوك .. معاوية الجريف وابراهومة يشاركون مع المريخ امام الهلال
سفيرنا في قطر يمتدح اداء المريخ امام البايرن
المريخ يعترض علي برنامج الرديف 
قمة الدوحة الاستعراضية عقب لقفاء العميد والزعيم
ماراي اعلام الهلال في اداء المريخ امام البافاري ؟
الصدى في معسكر بايرن ميونخ .. فندق هيرتاج يستضيف بعثة البافاري وفلكسواجن واودي يوفران بصا سياحيا فاخرا و 12 سيارة
الخرطوم الوطني ينهي المرحلة الاولى من الاعداد
استقبال حار للهلال في قطر
النمور تواجه الاهلي الليبي في معسكر مصر
منتخب بورتسودان يقابل الاسماعيلي المصري اليوم
هل تؤيد عودة الارباب الى رئاسة الهلال .. ابو سن : اعلان ادريس ترشحه يشعل الجمعية العمومية .. عماد حسين يتحفظ وعقاد يدعم
المريخ يكتفي بحصة واحدة .. ضفر يخضع الى فحوصات ويعود للتدريبات اليوم واكرم يحصل على راحة
المالي تراوري يفشل في اكمال المران والالماني ياغي الحصة المسائية ويستمر في تكثيف الجرعات
برنامج الاحمر ياخذ طابعا جديدا ومدرب اللياقة يتشدد مع عناصر الفرقة الحمراء
ثلاثة من الاحمر يرتدون الازرق .. ابراهومة يعود الى الملاعب ويقود المريخ امام الهلال في مباراة الدوحة
شنان خضر وعمار ابوكدوك ومعاوية الجريف وانور السد ومجدي النسر والديسكو يشاركون مع الفرقة الحمراء
طرح تذاكر مباراة زنت الروسي اعتبارا من اليوم والشركة تطبع عشرة الاف
بافاريا تقاضي النيلين والوكيل الالماني يؤكد : لن تننازل عن حقوقنا القانونية ويطالب بمبلغ 25 الف يورو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يتجه للإعتذار عن مواجهة الهلال بالدوحة
المريخ يربط مشاركتة امام الهلال بعدم نقل (النيلين) لمهرجان الاهلي القطري
سيدا وهالك يزينان تذاكر مواجهة المريخ والروسي .. كلتشي يرشح اكرم للاحتراف بتايلاند .. الصين تهدي السودان مدينة رياضية
العالمي يتدرب اليوم بالاهلي القطري
الجنرال يعفي اللاعبين من المسائي .. كتيبة العالمي تخضع لتدريبات عنيفة على ارضية ملعب الاهلي القطري صباحا
ابراهومة يعاين ملعبا جديدا للتدريبات
قال ان كلتشي رشحه لناديه التايلندي .. اكرم للهدف : تالقي في المباريات العالمية طبيعي
مدير شركة بافاريايدلي بتصريحات مثيرة للهدف .. يوكسل : لا علاقة لنا بالنيلين ونعرف جيدا كيف نسترد حقوقنا .
الاهلي القطري والسفارة السودانية يعلنان تفاصيل فعاليات لقاء النجوم
القنوات السودانية تنقل الحدث
المريخ يربط مشاركته امام الهلال بعدم نقل النيلين لمهرجان الاهلي القطري
الموقع الرسمي لزينت الروسي يعلن عن مواجهة العالمي
من مدخل مكاتب التصميم بنادي السد .. الهدف تتابع مراحل انشاء تذاكر مباراة المريخ وزينت الروسي
الامين العام للمريخ : برمجة الرديف ظالمة
تحركات مكثفة من اتحاد الكرة لحسم ملفي الرعاية والبث
الصين تنشئ مدينة رياضية هدية للسودان
كروجر اعفى النجوم من التدريب المسائي
كتيبة االعالمي تخضع لتدريبات عنيفة على ارضية ملعب الاهلي القطري
الجنرال يطالب بتحويل التحضيرات لملعب فرعي وابراهومة يؤمن
بطل موقعة البايرن يطل عبر الهدف .. اكرم الهادي : انا لاعب كبير وتالقي في المواجهات العالمية طبيعي .. امير كمال وعلي جعفر قدما مردودا مدهشا ونعم اردت منح الفرصة لزغبير .. كلتشي اتصل بي وقال انه اقترح على مسئولي تيرو ساسانا التعاقد معي واخبرهم عن امتلاك الاحمر لحارس مميز .. الاباتشي اخبرني انه قرا عن تالقي في المواقع .. ريبيري احتوى مشادة باسيرو مع قائد المانشافت وبامبا قال للنجم الفرنسي ان كان لام يلعب للبايرن فنحن نلعب للمريخ .. تعرضت للاصابة ولم ادعها .. امي هي كلمة السر في اي نجاح احققه
بعثة شباب المريخ تعود من الشمالية
اولمبي الفرقة الحمراء يؤدي بروفته الاخيرة قبل لقاء الاسود
بدر الدين بخيت يدعم صفوفه بالثنائي يوحنا وحسين
الملعب الرديف ينتظر وعود المجلس
مجهودات ادارية مضنية من قطاع المراحل السنية
برمجة الاتحاد تظلم صغار الاحمر


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
وسيلة وليست غاية

* عندما إحتفى جميع عشاق ومحبي المريخ بخبر أداء الفريق لمباراة أمام بطل أوروبا والعالم بايرن ميونخ كان ذلك بسبب المكاسب الأدبية والإعلامية والتسويقية الكبيرة التي ستعود على الفريق إلى جانب الفائدة الفنية الهائلة للإحتكاك بأفضل فرق كوكب الأرض والنفسية والذهنية بكسر حاجز الخوف وتجاوز عقدة النقص عند مواجهة أي فريق مستقبلاً مع الإشارة إلى تاريخية المباراة نفسها بعد عقود طويلة من عزلة الكرة السودانية وغيابها عن الإحتكاك بأندية دول العالم الأول وهي كلها جزئيات تجعل من كرنفالات الفرح الأحمر التي سبقت المباراة مبررة وكذلك التي أعقبت المواجهة خاصة بعد الظهور الرائع للزعيم في مواجهة العملاق البافاري.
* إلا أن تسليط الضوء على المنتديات المريخية والصفحات الحمراء بمواقع التواصل الإجتماعي يشير إلى أن غالبية أنصار الزعيم باتو يتعاملون مع لقاء البايرن والمواجهات القادمة أمام زينت الروسي وريدبول سالسبورغ النمساوي وكأنها (غاية) وليست (وسيلة لغاية) وتشعر أن كثيرين نسوا الهدف الأساسي من تلك المباريات المتمثل في التحضير للإستحقاقات التي تنتظر الزعيم في الموسم الجديد وتحدي الإحتفاظ بالثنائية المحلية والذهاب بعيداً على الصعيد الأفريقي.
* فالشارع المريخي يتحدث بإهتمام بالغ عن مباراة الفريق الروسي وعن ضرورة تحقيق الأحمر لنتيجة إيجابية أمام رفاق هالك وآرشافين إلى درجة تشعر معها أن المباراة تنافسية وأن نتيجتها تؤثر على حصاد المريخ في البطولات التي يشارك فيها وهو إحساس غاية في الخطورة ظل الألماني كروجر حتى تصريحاته الأخيرة بالأمس يحذر منه ويدعو إلى التعامل بواقعية وعدم رفع سقف الطموحات والأحلام لما له من تأثيرات سالبة على رأسها وضع ضغوطات كبيرة على اللاعبين إلى جانب أن الفريق يمكن أن يهتز ويتأثر بشدة حال تعرضه لخسارة كبيرة أمام زينت أو ريدبول طالما أن أنصاره وإعلامييه يرفعون سقف الطموحات إلى درجة بعيدة ويتعاملون حتى مع المباريات الودية على أن الفوز فيها يتمثل إنجازاً وهو وضع يجعل ردة الفعل عنيفة حال خرج الفريق بنتائج على عكس ما يشتهي محبوه.
* على مختلف القطاعات أن تدرك بأن مباريات الفريق بمعسكره الحالي بالدوحة ومع التأمين على عالميتها فهي مباريات ودية لن يقود الفوز فيها أو الظهور المشرف إلى إنجازات وعلى الجميع أن يتذكر أن المريخ سافر إلى العاصمة القطرية لتحضير نفسه لبطولتي الدوري والكأس محلياً ودوري أبطال أفريقيا قارياً ومباريات بايرن وزينت وريدبول وسيلة لتحقيق تلك الغاية التي تتطلب عملاً كبيراً من قبل مختلف القطاعات.
* وتأتي الواقعية وعدم رفع سقف الطموحات والحرص على الوسطية في التناول لإبعاد اللاعبين عن شتى أشكال الضغط النفسي والذهني على رأس واجبات القطاعين الإعلامي والجماهيري وهو وضع يفرض على الجميع إستصحاب الهدف الذي حدده كروجر للموسم القادم المتمثل في الإحتفاظ بلقبي الدوري والكأس والتعامل بالقطعة مع مباريات البطولة الأفريقية بالبحث عن نتيجة إيجابية تساعد الفريق على التأهل في كل مباراة ثم التفكير في التي تليها بعيداً عن تحديد هدف محدد، لأن ذلك يضع ضغطاً كبيراً على اللاعبين خاصة وأن نتائج المباريات تتحكم فيها العديد من العوامل ومن بينها التوفيق.
* وتحقيق تلك الأهداف يحتاج إلى مجهود جماعي وتكامل في الأدوار بين مختلف القطاعات ليؤدي كل قطاع ما يليه من واجبات، والمتابع للأوضاع في القلعة الحمراء حالياً يلحظ المجهود الإداري الكبير المبذول في الكثير من الملفات وقيام الطاقم الفني وبإحترافية مدهشة وجدية كبيرة بكل ما يليه من عمل للإرتقاء بمستوى الفريق وإجتهاد اللاعبين وإنضباطهم الكبير وهو ما يضع الكرة في ملعب الإعلام والجمهور لإكمال تلك الصورة عبر واقعية في التناول وعقلانية في التعامل مع مجريات الأحداث بما لا يؤثر سلباً على التركيز وبما يقلل من الضغوطات على اللاعبين، لأن الشعور بالراحة النفسية أكثر عامل يساعد اللاعب على تقديم أفضل ما عنده.
* رفع سقف الطموحات يضع ضغطاً هائلاً على لاعبي الأحمر وهو وضع يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة حال تعرض الفريق للخسارة في إحدى مبارياته، خاصة إذا كانت خسارة كبيرة لأن الغزل والإطراء الحالي يمكن أن يتحول إلى هجوم عنيف ونقد هدام يدمر الحالة المعنوية ويسمم الأجواء، وقناعتي أن الحب الجارف للأحمر هو سر النهج الحالي الذي تغلب عليه العاطفة بالكامل، ونصيحتي لعشاق الزعيم في مختلف القطاعات تذكر مقولة: (من الحب ما قتل)، لأن نجاح العوامل المساعدة (الإعلام والجمهور) في أداء دورهما المتمثل في توفير أجواء مثالية تساعد على تحقيق فريق كرة القدم للبطولات يعتمد على درجة العقلانية التي يتعاملان بها مع كل خطوة يخطوها الأحمر ليكون تأثيرهما إيجابياً على مشوار الزعيم.
* الخسارة في التجارب الإعدادية مفيدة أكثر من الإنتصار، والمريخ يلعب أمام زينت وريدبول لتحضير نفسه لمواجهتي كمبالا اللتين إقتربتا والهزيمة أمام أبطال روسيا والنمسا تخدم الأحمر أكثر لأنها تكشف كل السلبيات ونقاط الخلل أمام الطاقم الفني وتساعد على تلافيها قبل ملاقاة الأوغندي وتحقيق الزعيم للفوز في المباريات الودية لا يمنحه بطولة وهو يؤدي تلك اللقاءات من أجل الإحتكاك الجيد والإعداد للمنافسة على البطولات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشي يرشح اكرم للعب في تايلاند

رشح مهاجم المريخ السابق كلتشي اوسونوا زميله اكرم الهادي سليم للعب في تايلاند بعد المستوى المميز الذي قدمه امام بطل العالم وكان كلتشي قد اكد في حديثه للهدف بان اللاعب اكرم يملك قدرات مهولة تمكنه من اللعب خارج السودان وخاصة انه لاعب صغير في السن بجانب قدراته الجيدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيدا و هالك يزينان تذاكر المواجهة ::

اجرت شركة بافاريا تعديلا على شكل تذاكر المباراة حيث اختارت ان تضع صورة البرنس هيثم مصطفى بجانب شعار نادي المريخ ، بالاضافة الى صورة نجم المنتخب البرازيلي هالك و شعار النادي الروسي و تقرر ان تطرح التذاكر يوم الجمعه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رديف المريخ يبدا حملة الدفاع عن لقبه



يبدأ رديف المريخ حملة الدفاع عن لقبه  فى بطولة دوري الرديف لاندية الممتاز  فى النسخة الثانية من البطولة حينما يواجه فريق هلال كادوقلي  فى السابعة والنصف من مساء الجمعة 17 يناير  فى دار الرياضة بام درمان , الفريق اكمل اعداده بقيادة المدرب بدرالدين بخيت ومساعده الكابتن نجم الدين ابوحشيش  بخوض تدريبات يومية  فى الملعب الرديف  لنادي المريخ , وكان الفريق الرديف قد فاز بلقب الدوري فى نسخته الاولي 2013 والتى لعبت بنظام المجموعات , بينما ستلعب النسخة الحالية بنظام  الذهاب والاياب من دورتين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الموقع الرسمي يكشف عن سوء برمجة الدوري الرديف

يكشف الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ عن  سوء  برمجة  دوري الرديف لاندية الممتاز حيث يخوض المريخ 12 فى العاصمة الخرطوم فى الدورة الاولي منها 8 مباريات مع اندية الولايات و 4 مباريات امام اندية ولاية الخرطوم (الهلال , النسور , الخرطوم الوطني , الاهلي ) ويخوض مباراة واحدة فى الولايات فى الاسبوع السادس للمنافسة امام الاهلي شندي بمدينة شندي  .
وفى الدورة الثانية يخوض المريخ 8 مباريات فى الولايات  امام هلال كادقلي فى استاد كادقلي وامام مريخ وهلال الفاشر بمدينة الفاشر وامام الامل والاهلي عطبرة فى استاد عطبرة وامام   النيل بالحصاحيصا وامام الاتحاد بمدني . وامام الرابطه بمدينة كوستي . وسيخوض 5 مباريات فى استادات العاصمة من بينها مباراة واحدة امام اندية الولايات امام فريق الاهلي شندي .
بينما يخوض الهلال  6 مباريات فى الولايات فى الدورة الاولي  و7 مباريات فى العاصمة الخرطوم , مباريات الهلال فى الولايات   امام اندية مريخ الفاشر وهلال الفاشر فى الاسبوعين الاول والثاني  ومع فريق الاتحاد فى مدني فى الاسبوع الخامس وسيواجه الرابطه فى كوستي فى الاسبوع السابع . وسيواجه النيل فى مدينة الحصاحيصا فى الاسبوع التاسع  وامام الاهلي شندي فى الاسبوع الثاني عشر بمدينة شندي .
بينما يخوض الهلال 10 مباريات فى العاصمة الخرطوم  فى الدورة الثانية  و  3 مباريات فقط  امام اندية الولايات خارج الخرطوم امام   الاهلي و الامل عطبرة فى مدينة عطبرة وامام هلال كادقلي فى مدينة كادقلي .
خوض المريخ  لمباراة واحدة فى الولايات فى الدورة الاولي و8 مباراة فى الدورة الثانية فى الولايات , بينما يخوض الهلال 6 مباريات فى الدورة الاولي فى الولايات و 3 مباريات فى الدورة الثانية فى الولايات امر لايحقق عدالة المنافسة .

*

----------


## ابومنزر

*اديكم العافيه الرباعى العجيب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووور الحبيب الكسلاوي للإضافات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفريق طارق : يجب اعادة برمجة الدوري الرديف

دعا  الامين العام لنادي المريخ  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  الاتحاد العام و  لجنة البرمجة لدوري الرديف لاندية الممتاز لاعادة النظر فى البرمجة  حيث ان المريخ سيخوض  فى الدورة الاولي 12 مباراة فى الخرطوم ومباراة واحدة فى الولايات امام الاهلي شندي بينما سيخوص فى الدورة الثانية بيقة المباريات فى الولايات والبالغة    8 مباراة   امام اندية مريخ وهلال الفاشر  وهلال كادقلي والاتحاد مدني  والامل والاهلي عطبرة  والنيل الحصاحيصا  والرابطة كوستي . وهو امر يتنافي  مع عدالة المنافسة  تماما , واوضح الى ضرورة مراجعة الامر  بشكل  جيد وعادل ,   حيث تخوض بعض الاندية جميع مباريات الدورة الثانية داخل مدينتها وهو ما يعطيها الافضلية فى الفوز باللقب لان حسم الدوريات يتم دوما فى الدورة الثانية .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامين العام يجتمع باللجنة الادارية لقطاع المراحل السنية

عقدت اللجنة الادارية  لفرق المراحل السنية اجتماعا مع الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بالخرطوم وضم الاجتماع الاستاذ  معاوية موسي المدير الاداري , والاستاذ انس الطاهر مقرر القطاع وحسن محمد حسن اداري الفريق الرديف وصلاح موسي اداري فريقي الشباب والناشئين  ود . احمد عمر و السيد / فهد ميرغني , و اطمئن الامين العام  علي اعداد الفريق الرديف للدوري الممتاز الذى سوف ينطلق   فى 17 يناير الجاري , كما أمن على خطة القطاع  المالية والفنية والتربوية  للموسم القادم  ووجه بتنفيذها .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز 
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
تقسيمة مهرجان الدوحة!..

> يحمد لقيادة بعثة المريخ بقيادة عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس النادي بجانب الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر وصديق علي الطاهر الأمين العام للنادي أنهم تعاملوا بواقعية مع رغبة المدير الفني كروجر حول المباريات الاعدادية التى يجريها الفريق من خلال معسكره الحالي بالدوحة.
> إدارة النادي الأهلي القطري وبالاتفاق مع مسؤولي لجنة تسيير الهلال أعلنوا عن مباراة ودية بين قمة الكرة السودانية المريخ والهلال وكان من الطبيعي أن تضع البعثة الإدارية الكرة في ملعب كروجر.
> كروجر لم يتراجع عن قراره السابق عندما قال إنه لن يلعب أي مباراة ودية مع أي فريق سوداني.. فوافق على خوض مباراة ولكن اشترط أن تكون بزمن محدد بجانب أن تكون استعراضية حتي يحافظ على شكل إعداد فريقه للموسم الجديد خاصة أن الألماني يخطط لتحقيق الكثير من الفوائد من خلال هذا المعسكر.
> وبالطبع فإن جماهير المريخ سعيدة بمشاركة فريقها في مهرجان رياضي بالنادي الأهلي القطري وبالتأكيد فهي تؤيد رؤية الجهاز الفني الذي أعلن عن رفضه لخوض أي مباراة مع فريق سواني في معسكره الإعدادي.. وجماهير المريخ لسان حالها يقول «هل يعقل ان يلعب فريقها مع فريق محلي بعد بايرن ميونخ».
> يوم الجمعة القادم ستقام المباراة الاستعراضية بين المريخ والهلال وسيشارك بعض لاعبي المريخ مع فريق الهلال والعكس ايضًا بجانب مشاركة قدامى لاعبي الفريقين الموجودين بالدوحة.
> نتمنى ألا تؤثر هذه المباراة الاستعراضية على سير اعداد برنامج كروجر خاصة ان الرجل وضع برنامجًا محددًا ولكن المجاملات لم تتركه في حاله ونتمنى ايضًا ان تسعد جماهير الجالية بهذه المباراة المهرجانية بين طرفي القمة السودانية.
موقف قوي لجماهير المريخ!
> لم يعد دور جمهور المريخ محصورًا في الجلوس على المدرجات وتشجيع الفريق فقط وامس اصدرت مجموعات التشجيع المريخية «تجمع الروابط.. لجنة التعبئة الجماهيرية والمريخ يسع الجميع» بيانات متشابهة وهدفها واحد ولغتها واحدة.
> تلخيص هذه البيانات جاء في كلمة واحدة «لا لظلم المريخ وترصده من قبل قناة النيلين الرياضية» وما جاء في البيانات الجماهيرية المريخية رسالة واضحة لكل الذين يحاولون استفزاز المريخ او النيل منه وجماهير المريخ ايدت كل خطوات المجلس تجاه هذه القناة.
> ولا نستبعد ان تقوم هذه الجماهير «بطرد» اي كاميرا لهذا القناة من داخل استاد المريخ.. فالمريخ عندها كبير ولا تسمح لأي جهة بالنيل من الزعيم، والتحية لجمهور المريخ الذي ظل يؤكد دومًا انه يعرف كيف يدافع عن كيانه وكيف يحمي عشقه السرمدي.
شهادة سعودية لزعيم السودان
> لا تزال اصداء اللقاء العالمي الذي جمع بين الكبيرين بايرن ميونخ الالماني والمريخ السوداني متواصلة عند الاشقاء العرب، وهذا رأي رياضي سعودي نقلته من منتدى جماهير المريخ والذي نشره الزميل محمود اسونو فماذا قال هذا السعودي:
«الدكتور مدني رحيمي السعودي الجنسية رياضي وكاتب معروف عن مباراة بايرن ميونخ والكويت الكويتي فقال «هذا البايرن.. والالمان لا يفرقون بين الودي والتنافسي ولا يفرطون في سمعة بلادهم مهما كانت المباراة وزاد: عادي جدًا ان يخسر فريق كويتي او سعودي او اماراتي باربعة او خمسة اهداف امام البايرن ميونخ وتمت مقاطعته بان المريخ هزم منه بهدفين فقط فقال المريخ قدم مباراة عالية المستوى بتكتيك عالٍ جدًا ويمتلك لاعبين على اعلى مستوى ومعروف ان المريخ تاريخ كبير في الكرة الافريقية والسودانية والعربية مقارنة بالفرق العربية الخليجية ولذلك فلا مستغرب من نتيجة المريخ امام البايرن.
نقطة أخيرة!
> بما ان الحديث عن الكرة العالمية والمريخ العالمي.. لا بد ان نتحدث عن احقية نجم الميرينغي والنادي الملكي كرستيانو رونالدو.. واسد ريال مدريد اخيرًا تم إنصافه وفاز بالكرة الذهبية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
عنوسة

تتداول مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي صورة لفتاة تحمل لافتة تقول(اتقوا الله..تزوجوا ثلاث واربع...انقذونا من العنوسة) ولعل العنوسة قد اصبحت ظاهرة مقلقلة في مجتمع محافظ كمجتعنا لما تاخرت سن الزواج وارتفعت تكاليفه
قياسا علي اللافتة اتوقع ان تخرج جماهير الهلال في الدوحة بلافتة مماثلة تقول فيها(اتقوا الله فينا ... العبوا ودي مع ثلاث واربع). وستكون اللافتة موجهة لبايرن ميونخ الذي جاء ليلعب مباراتين مع افضل اسيا وافريقيا فاختاره الكويت الكويتي واختاروا له المريخ (ركزوا في اختاره واختاروا له ) وكما هو معلوم فقد فاز البايرن بالضالين علي المريخ بهدفين في حين اكتسح الكويت الكويتي باحد مشتقات (ايتي)
ومن لطائف المقارنات التي تحكي ان عبد الملك بن مروان جلس يوما في مجلس سمر فتذكر الناس ان عثمان رضي الله عنه هو من اعتلي منبر الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم وقد نزل ابوبكر درجة ونزل عمر اخري فقال احد الجالسين والله يا امير المؤمنين(لعبد الملك) لو كان هذا التقليد سائرا لخطبت فينا من قعر بئر....
........................
قال لي محدثي :التمانية دي شوية علي فريق لابس ازرق
فقلت له لكنه ازرق بشعار
فقال:اكان كده معليش
فمن المعلوم ان عصمت استمسك بشعاره ودوبا
لو ايدي فيك من المسك تتملخ
السما يتكي وجلد النمل يتسلخ
........................
مباراة كمبالا سيتي لم نغفل ذكرها كما هاتفتني مغاضبة احدي مشجعات المريخ
فما الاستعداد في الدوحة ومواجهة افضل فريق في الدنيا الا لها
المريخ يقيم معسكرا اعداديا في الدوحة للوصول الي الجااهزية لاجل الاستمراروالتقدم في البطولت احرازها وذلك ياتي بعضلات اللاعبين التي تهيأ الان وبفكر المدرب وباشياء اخري اخرها الان الاقلام والسطور
ولكن مهمة الاعلام المريخي الان هي تنظيف واجهة زجاج المريخ من رذاذ بصاق العوارة الذي لفظته بعض الاقلام المخولقة
.................................
اعتقد ان امير كمال افضل من دانتي البرازيلي واللي ما بيشوفش من الغربال يبقي اعمي... بلة اكثر رشاقة وامضي جوز ومتفتح كزهرة لوز ..ان قال ان البايرن سيطلبه فما جافي الحقيقة مع حقيقة اخري ان بلة جابر عادي في كشف النجوم
..........................................
لا اري مشينا فيما فعل بكري المدينة من رقص
فالكل يرقص
ثم
لا تحسبوا رقصه طربا
ان الطير يرقص مذبوحا من الالم
يعني هو شايف ناس موسي الزومة بيلعبوا مع البافاري وهو ما يلعب دافوري
بكري الجراي راقص فوق راي
ايوه رااااااااااااي
...................................
اي نعم همت وضقل فاعلين في مجتمع المريخ
لكن مكانهما في الشوري وليس مجلس الادارة
فلقد كان الراحل الفاتح المقبول مل المكان والزمان والسمع والبصر والجابو لينا وهو في شوراه...همت وضقل .. ادوا الشباب فرصة
.............................
الاعيسر
خفنا ان نفتح قناة طيور الجنة فيطل علينا الفتي الفرحان بابتسامة غريبة يقول فيها انا هنا... لو كانت همة الجميع في همة الاعيسر لكنا حششنا علي القمر.... زول غريب خلاص
..................................
قالت الصحف ان مدرب الهلال النابي قد اقنع الاعلام بالواقيعة وعدم بيع الوهم للجمهور... والله عاقل...هو عرف انه الاعلام الازرق بيبيع الوهم سريع كده كيف...احتمال لما لقي انه منعوت بالمدرب الكبير والقدير ...رحم الله امرء ا عرف قدر نفسه واعلامه وفريقه
لا تبيعوا الوهم
فالصقر الحقيقي خوجل
.............................
واحد هلالابي عرس..صاحبوا قال ليه :عقبال (البافاري)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
الخروج من نفق كمبالا..!!


×رسالة صريحة وواضحة المعالم بعثها الفريق الأوغندي الطموح(كمبالا سيتي)لمنافسه بدوري ابطال افريقية المريخ،ذلك من خلال فوزه ببطولة الاقليمية(مابيندوزي)بدون هزيمة،وتلك الرسالة تمثل تهديد شديد اللهجة للاحمر السوداني الطامح للعودة لمنصات التتويج القارية.

×كمبالا الاوغندي اتضحت شراسته بعد أن اثبت الجاهزية بجانب الروح الوثابة التي لا تقبل سوي النصر خلال تتويجه الاخير،ونعتقد أن الجاهزية التي يتمتع بها الفريق الأوغندي لم تتوفر للمريخ حتي الأن برغم ملاقاة الاخير لبطل العالم بايرن مونيخ وتألقه أمامه والخسارة بهدفين فقط علي غير ما كان متوقعاً.

×كمبالا سيتي أكمل النصف الاول من بطولة الدوري الأوغندي،وبعدها تحول للمشاركة في البطولة الودية(مابيندوزي)علي شرف الاتحاد الزنجباري،ما كفل لجهازه الفني تحضيرات علي اعلي مستوي فكل الفرق التي شاركت في البطولة بالتأكيد بحثت عن التتويج،ومن يدعي ضعف البطولة عليه أن يراجع مفاهيم كرة القدم لديه.

×البطولة التي شارك خلالها بطل أوغندا تشابه للحد البعيد بطولة سيكافا التي لطالما شارك خلالها المريخ وتوج بها في مناسبتين،ومن قبل مثلت سيكافا خير اعداد لفرقة مازيمبي الكنغولي التي توجت باللقب الافريقي بعد أن وفر لها المريخ تحضيرا مميزا خلال النسخة التي استضافتها القلعة الحمراء في العام2009.

×فريق مازيمبي خرج من البطولة علي يد المريخ،بعد خسارته بهدفين سجلهما المهاجم النيجيري الراحل(ايداهور)،ونجد أن تلك الخسارة وفرت لغربان كاتومبي عدادا مميزا ادخلهم في فورمة التنافس الافريقي الشرس ما اثر ايجابيا علي مستويات الفريق في البطولة الافريقية وكانت النتيجة الاخيرة الفوز بالاميرة السمراء.

×لانظن بأن التحضيرات التي وجدها الفريق الأوغندي تقل عن تحضيرات المريخ الحالية أن لم يكن افضل منه علي الاقل(حتي الان)،فالأوغندي شارك خلال ست مباريات اقرب للصورة الرسمية من الطابع الودي،وذلك يعني اكتساب الفورمة،مع المحافظة علي لياقة المباريات التي اكتسبها الفريق الاصفر خلال البطولة المحلية التي يتوقع استئنافها خلال الايام القليلة المقبلة.

×المريخ خاض جولة حبية ناجحة أمام بطل العالم،وينتظر أن يخوض تجربة علي اعلي مستوي أمام بطل روسيا يوم 18 من الشهر الجاري،كما تتوفر له الفرصة لختام مبارياته أمام بطل النمسا،وتلك المباريات الثلاث هي مباريات كرة قدم تتيح للجهاز الفني تحضير عدد كبير من عناصر الفريق كما هو معلوم،لكن في الاخير ليست كافية لتحضير المريخ للبطولة الافريقية،في ظل تميز الخصم بلياقة المباريات التنافسية.

×نتمني أن يشرع مجلس الادارة بطريقة رسمية في البحث عن خصم افريقي مميز،ليواجهه المريخ قبل الدخول في نفق كمبالا الخطر،ونعتقد أن المريخ يحتاج لمثل هذه المباراة،لكن في الخير يعود القرار للالماني كروجر.

في القائم

×مهما كان الطابع الذي سيواجه به المريخ الهلال في الدوحة،فالأمر برمته مرفوض،في ظل تميز معسكر المريخ بالهدوء حتي الان.

×تواجد المريخ والهلال في دولة واحدة للاعداد أمر غير مقبول،ولا يوفر الراحة للاجهزة الفنية،لكن من يقنع اعلام وادارة الهلال التي تنتهج مبدأ الترضية الجماهيرية.

×ترضية جمهور الهلال لن تكون الا بمحاولة تقليد المريخ علي مايبدو.

×مع ذلك نتمني التوفيق للهلال خلال معسكره الحالي،فالمريخ لا يخشي أي خصم في العالم(والدليل الاداء المميز أمام بطل العالم).

×أيضا المريخ لا يخشي فريق كمبالا الأوغندي،لكن حسابات المنطق تقول بأن المريخ لم ينجح في الاعداد حتي الان.

×لو تيسر للمريخ خوض تجربة افريقية قوية بعد الأخذ(بمشورة)الجهاز الفني،حينها سيكون اللاعبين قد تعرضوا لأربع مباريات اختبار ما يعني التجريب بشكل مثالي قبل أن تحين ساعة الحقيقة.

×المريخ ينقصه الكثير،ونعتقد أن التجارب الحالية ستساعد الجهاز الفني كثيراً،لكن هل يمكن للجهاز الفني أشراك جميع اللاعبين خلال ثلاث جولات فقط؟

×الاجابة بنعم.

×ونعم هذه تدل علي أن المشاركة بكل اللاعبين المتواجدين في معسكر الدوحة خلال ثلاث مباريات يعني عدم تجريب التوليفة الاساسية وبالتالي اعتماد خطة اللعب التي ينوي الألماني تطبيقها أمام كمبالا.

×اعلام الهلال سيواصل حديثه عن أمول دفعها مجلس المريخ ليخرج الفريق بأقل الخسائر أمام بطل العالم،لكن ذلك لن يخرج من حقيقة الجهل.

×حتي بعد الهزيمة الثقيلة التي مني بها الفريق الكويتي(بطل اسيا)،لن يعود الاعلام الضلالي لرشده،بل سيبحث عن موضوع اخر للتقليل من شأن العالمي،وهكذا ستسمر
الأسطوانة،لكن بعد قليل لن يجدو من يقرأ صحفهم من الاساس.

×الجمهور الهلالي واعي ومتواجد بشكل كبير خلال مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وذلك أمر يبشر بتحوله للبحث عن الرأي السديد عوضا عن تسليم عقله للاعلام الجاهل.

شبك خارجي

الأمور مرهونة بأوقاتها

*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

